# Copper in goats equals what in chickens?



## emmapal (Oct 4, 2012)

Witnessing firsthand the miracle of the copper bolus in my goats, I wonder what magical supplement might be equivalent in laying hens? Been reading up on trace mineral research, but havent seen anything conclusive. Anyone enlighten me?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

chickens can have copper sulfate. I was giving that to my goats.

but would love to see a before and after!


----------



## emmapal (Oct 4, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> chickens can have copper sulfate. I was giving that to my goats.
> 
> but would love to see a before and after!


I'm not necessarily talking about just copper, but if there is a "magic" vitamin or mineral to dramatically improve the wide array of health markers in chickens like copper is to goats.

OR, what kind of organic trace mineral supplement brand do you offer your laying hens? From what I have read, a general one does substantially increase egg production, but the experiments didn't know which one(s) in the mix caused the increase.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that i'm not sure...hopefully someone can chime in about that.

i heard fermented grains are good for chickens, or if you start a black soldier fly larvae farm which is like crack for chickens

we don't have laying hens anymore. our dog decided we didn't need them anymore. but they were all free range, so they could eat as much bugs and slugs that they wanted. seems to make them happy. i was looking for oyster shells for calcium, but had a hard time finding them until after they passed (of course).


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I am going to add some kelp to my chicken feed, I bought a 50 pound bag so figured the goats could afford to share a little..


----------



## emmapal (Oct 4, 2012)

my girls are getting expensive, so anything supplements I buy really need to have some data to back them up, lol! I'm a big fan of good general health being the key to healthy animals and healthy food for us, but how much do I want to spend on "general good health" when they are already free range 24/7 on several acres and eating lots of fresh kitchen scraps every day?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

probably not much. sounds like chicken heaven to me!


----------

